# Cyclone Coasters Cinco de Cleveland Welding Ride May 5th



## fordmike65 (Apr 16, 2019)

It's that time again! Some of the finest Roadmaster Supremes, Bent tanks, 4-Gills, Double bars, Flat tanks & Bug Eyes in the hobby will be back on the road & on display this year. Post up pics of your bikes and projects. All bikes welcome, but hoping to see a ton of CWC built bikes including some high-end tankers to pieced together projects!  See you there!

Don't forget it's also the legendary Cyclone Coasters Swapmeet! Come buy and sell vintage & classic bikes & parts!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/c...land-welding-ride-sunday-may-5th-2019.150812/

@cyclonecoaster.com
@CWCMAN
@39zep
@slick
@island schwinn
@lulu
@John
@tripple3

Past rides:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/calling-all-cwc-built-bikes.83433/

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cyclone-coasters-cwc-ride-june-3rd.129922/


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 16, 2019)

Get your official CWC Ride shirts here!

Contact @tripple3 for orders

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cleveland-welding-co-t-shirts-black-ink.150817/


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 16, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Post up pics of your bikes


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2019)

What's everyone riding??? @cyclingday! Let's see that over-the-top Barry Cohen you put together!

@39zep. I think I have an idea what bikes you are bringing..

@CWCMAN. What's up Eddie! What beauty are you bringing this year?? This theme ride was your idea afterall!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2019)

Sneak peek of one I'm working on for Sunday's ride.


----------



## saladshooter (May 3, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Sneak peek of one I'm working on for Sunday's ride.View attachment 990958
> 
> View attachment 990959
> View attachment 990960



Looks fantastic so far!


----------



## cyclingday (May 3, 2019)

The Berry Cohen Special rides again.


----------



## 39zep (May 3, 2019)

Everyones ready, only one can go.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 4, 2019)

No CWC's in my stable.....


----------



## keith kodish (May 4, 2019)

Gave away my 1939 4 gill.[emoji20]

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tryder (May 4, 2019)

A


keith kodish said:


> Gave away my 1939 4 gill.[emoji20]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



As I ride around on my old Schwinn wearing my baddass cwc shirt...
At least you had one


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2019)

I have a 1940 Western Flyer that someone could ride (Borrow) if they want to come over and get it for tomorrows ride.
It's not light. It rides great!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 4, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> @CWCMAN. What's up Eddie! What beauty are you bringing this year?? This theme ride was your idea afterall!




Sorry Mike, I'm doubled booked.
I'll be there early for the swap but will leave early as well. I have A vintage VW event in Yorba Linda. No bike, no ride for me. My beauties stay in the garage tomorrow.


----------



## cyclingday (May 4, 2019)

How do I give Eddie a thumbs down?
CWCMAN, and he’s not bringing a bike to the Cleveland Welding Company picnic!
All, so that he can attend a Volkswagen show?
Say it ain’t so!


----------



## cyclingday (May 4, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (May 4, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## CWCMAN (May 4, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> How do I give Eddie a thumbs down?
> CWCMAN, and he’s not bringing a bike to the Cleveland Welding Company picnic!
> All, so that he can attend a Volkswagen show?
> Say it ain’t so!



Sorry to disappoint but vintage Volkswagen buses is my first passion, prewar bikes is second in line. I'll be there in spirit


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2019)

Wow!!! Those that didn't show missed an amazing lineup of some AWESOME Cleveland Welding bicycles! Deluxe models, rare paint schemes and bare bones workhorses were in abundance in Long Beach today! Mark your calendars for the first Sunday in May of 2020 now!


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2019)

Great Day!
I love CWC bikes, and all the other ones too....


----------



## cyclingday (May 5, 2019)

I’m not much of an early riser, but for this one, and the Cat fight last night, I got up at the crack of dawn.






It seemed like there was something there for everybody.



I especially appreciated the free donuts.







I heard a few hefty offers being discussed.



The weather was perfect!
No shoes required.







The breakfast burritos were in abundance.







Some interesting iron.







Now, that’s a Persons Majestic!



I had this insatiable urge to take a bite out of this tasty looking bike.



The President, of the Cyclone Coaster Merchants Association.



Oh, my!



The after the swap ride is always a pleasure.






On this day, CWC’s reigned Supreme.



I didn’t have the heart, to tell this guy, that his bike wasn’t a Roadmaster.


----------



## cyclingday (May 5, 2019)

A shout out to @Hippie Mike  &  @tripple3  for getting the shirts out for this year’s ride.



I’m sure, there are still a few available, so if you like what you see, be sure and hit up Mark, aka Tripple3.
Good quality at an even better price.
You never know, when another Cleveland Welding ride is gonna break out.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2019)

More pics from yesterday's CWC Ride!

The SoCal CWC Mafia

@poolboy1
@CWCMAN
@39zep








@Goatroper 
@volksboy57 
















@slick 
@cyclonecoaster.com  (Frank)
Slick's lady Mary
@lulu


----------

